# Insist on, persevere et never give up.



## mariapg4

Hello, I would know if these phrase is correct and she has sens.

Insistere, perserverare et nunquam relinquo.

I want say: 
Insist on, persevere et never give up. 

thank you so much.


----------



## Agró

Si los quieres como infinitivos, el último sería _relinquere_.
_Relinquo_ es 1ª persona del presente (_yo abandono_). Si la idea es rendirse, quizá sea mejor _se dedere, _o _se tradere_.
Al segundo le sobra una 'r': _pers*ev*erare_.


----------



## mariapg4

Muchísimas gracias! Sí, la idea es ponerlo en infinitivo aunque también puede ir bien rendirse. Genial! Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

_Rendirse _es infinitivo.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!



Agró said:


> Si los quieres como infinitivos...



All respect to Agró, of course, but from the wording of mariapg4's initial inquiry it looks to me as if what the lady seeks is imperative rather than infinitive forms. These (in singular) would be _insiste_, _persequere_, _noli relinquere_.

Σ


----------



## Copperknickers

Indeed. Although is 'relinquere' really a good translation of 'give up' if you mean it in the sense of 'no longer wishing to continue'? I can't find any examples of it being used in this kind of intransitive way. 

Scholiast will probably have me crucified at dawn for even mentioning this P), but there is an English idiom meaning a similar thing that I thought I might bring up:

'_Illegitimi non carborundum'
_
It's not real Latin, but a kind of joke-Latin popularised by a Harvard University student song. It is supposed to mean 'don't let the bastards grind you down', a humorous play on the word 'carborundum', a type of material used for grinding.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete amici!


Copperknickers said:


> Although is 'relinquere' really a good translation of 'give up' if you mean it in the sense of 'no longer wishing to continue'? I can't find any examples of it being used in this kind of intransitive way.


Coppernickers is quite right here, and I must retract. _ne desistas_ or _noli perseverare_ would both be better, the only trouble, rhetorically, with _desistere_ in any of its forms being its cognate-hood with _insistere_.


Copperknickers said:


> Scholiast will probably have me crucified at dawn for even mentioning this


Wouldn't dream of it, dear compatriot.
Σ


----------

